# Bike rides by canals in France



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Could you please advise on cycle rides on or near canals/rivers in France. We are off in the middle of March for 11 days hoping to get to the Lot Valley area. We also want to turn left at Calais and amble down on the Eastern of France - we have no itinerary as such (we did last year, we booked a site prior to going and found it a mad dash to get there, so don't want that again!) We will be staying in Aires in villages etc - hope they are open at this time of year. We want to be free and easy and go more or less where we want. Any advice would be welcome -this is only our second time in France and we want to enjoy it in the most relaxed way - we felt pushed last year and don't want to be rushing around this time.
As always, thanks for reading this post


Spindrifter (David)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spindrifter*

Hello David,

I do know of plenty of Cycle Paths in France. By rivers maybe Burgundy is the best area.

Annecy is excellent but that is by a lake.
Brugge is a good Cycling Town.

I will dig the info out for you for Burgundy if you get no replies.

What particular areas do you have in mind?

Trev.


----------



## 108883 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Cycling in France*

There is an article in the Feb.2008 edition of MMM which is exactly want you want. (Should you not be able to obtain it I could send you photocopies) The area coverd is Chalon-sur-Saone / South Burgandy.

Have you also obtained ''All the Aires-France' (in English) by <www.Vicarious Books.co.uk> £11.99. This is a great guide for Motorhomers'

If you wish, Email me your address. <[email protected]>

Rgards/ The Tarmac Kid


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Trev

Loire Valley as a thought, although the canal that chef Rick Stein travelled on looked good. As this is our first real free and easy trip then I guess we are not too sure what area would be best for us in the 11 days we have. What we really want is to see the France we have heard so much about. As mentioned we seemed to be dashing around on motorways and A roads so we felt we were missing much of what we went to experience. We did get to see some of places and enjoy the French hospitality, but we know there is a better way for us to do it and much more to enjoy without covering long distances in a hurry. There is so much info it gets to an overload situation So any feedback with focus would be great.

Thanks David


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loire*

Hello again,

Exactly, that is how we discovered Annecy. We darted south every year en-route to the med. Until a Friend of ours suggested we meander towards Annecy instead. What a difference it makes if you take your time.

Trev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Could you please advise on cycle rides on or near canals/rivers in France. We are off in the middle of March for 11 days hoping to get to the Lot Valley area. We also want to turn left at Calais and amble down on the Eastern of France - we have no itinerary as such (we did last year, we booked a site prior to going and found it a mad dash to get there, so don't want that again!) We will be staying in Aires in villages etc - hope they are open at this time of year. We want to be free and easy and go more or less where we want. Any advice would be welcome -this is only our second time in France and we want to enjoy it in the most relaxed way - we felt pushed last year and don't want to be rushing around this time.
> As always, thanks for reading this post
> ...


I haven't got any suggestions myself other than a journey down eastern France across to the Lot and back up to Calais does seem excessive in 11 days if you want to leave a reasonable amount of time for cycling.

For cycling routes in France see:
http://www.burgundytoday.com/sporting-activities/cycling.htm
http://www.ruelmain.co.uk/French Maps/France Canals Map.htm
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/route...&is=Recreational&isnot=&run=listpaths&x=0&y=0

Not a canal as such but the area Marais Poitevin near Niort is great for cycling near water. It's about 700km from Calais. You could join it onto a look around the Loire:
http://www.francethisway.com/places/marais-poitevin.php
http://www.odd-stuff.info/caravan/europe/marais.htm
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/europe/the-grand-canals-of-france-586797.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/europe/the-grand-canals-of-france-586797.html


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could try the "Venice Vert" area around Coulon, just inland a bit from La Rochelle. Lots of canals and lots of cycle tracks.

Trevor


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the advice I found it really helpful. Have borrowed a Feb copy of MMM and found article - just the job. Web sites helpful too, thanks for that. We will sit down tomorrow and get maps out again and pencil out the first couple of days then after that - with your advice "follow our nose". Once again many thanks.

Spindrifter (David)


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi David
As you mentioned earlier, the Canal du Midi is the perfect place with a bike.
I was their in 06 and it was great

good luck


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Just wanted to add that although Brugge isn't France they have an excellent system set up there for cycle rides and you can follow their routes with great ease and run from one to another if you get tired or want to go further. 

They are nearly all by the sides of canals, we went last year with our new bikes which I hadn't done for at least 30 years but managed 22 miles in a day, due to the flatness, give me a hill and I would have been finished in a couple of miles I'm sure. You can get all the details of the routes in the Tourist Information, the Aire there is excellent for the city and the cycling, and I know alot recommend Camping Membling. 

Mandy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We or rather I am only fit enough for short cycle rides but last year all of them were along the Canal du Midi. Absolutely magical and so much going on from boats going up and down, cafes\resturants, boat mooring in little or even large inlets carved out for that purpose. Historical bridges and locks and teaming with wild life if you just stop and be quiet for 5 minutes. I would love to get a boat and do a couple of weeks down this canal so much, I am sure I will at some time taking bikes onboard of course.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

David (ST),

I'll certainly second Biglol and Pusser on Canal du Midi, but it's a long way to go when you only have 11 days and consciously want to amble.

The Loire I found tricky whenever we chose to cycle, but that wasn't our aim, more a question of exploring when we felt like it.

How about the Nantes to Brest canal, which I have also enjoyed in places on a bike?

Dave


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

when you say you found the Loire, why?We're off there in June, so interested. H


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287
"We cycled exploring the river but had to work at it; it wasn't a straightforward route."

That was the only time I wrote about it, but not the only time it happened. So, if I wanted to cycle the Loire, then I'd look up books on cycling the Loire (of which there are plenty) and hope they weren't all 100 mile leapfrogs from hotel to hotel 

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We were in the Lot valley 2 years ago for our second visit, beautiful stunning are words that come to mind. There is an Aire right on the edge of the lot behind the 4 star Campsite in "St Cirq lapopie" N44o28.233' E001o40.830'
there is also another aire in the car park further up the hill along side the village although this one is a bit difficult to get into as you need to go to the top of the hill turn round and come back down.

This is a beautiful area to cycle around with a fab path hewn into the rock face along side the Lot. I would really recommend a few days here.

Details of the above aire are in the book All the Aires France.

Best of luck with your trip Wobby


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi David,

all French _canals_ that are still navigated have a towpath. _Rivers_ however usually don't, besides a few exceptions. And the French waterway authority, VNF, is currently running a programme to make these towpaths suitable as cycle paths. For instance on the Saar-Coal-Canal (French: Canal des houillères de la Sarre) this project is meanwhile completed. And albeit its "dirty-sounding" name, this canal winds through a tranquil area of outstanding natural beauty. Major parts of the towpath on Burgundy Canal and the Nivernais should also be finished meanwhile.

On some of the less well-known canals the towpaths however might still be overgrown dirt tracks. But they do exist.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW - What a response to my query

Thanks to everyone for your feedback - it is really appreciated. Can't go wrong know - can I?

Best Regards 

Spindrifter (David)


----------

